

190% Improvement In Landing Page Conversions By Removing Content - jakestein
http://themetricsystem.rjmetrics.com/2010/01/15/190-improvement-in-landing-page-conversions-by-removing-content/

======
chrisgoodrich
After working with landing pages for quite some time, these types of numbers
don't mean much to me anymore. Sure, 190% increase in conversion rate is
impressive; however, I would argue that posts like this ignore some other
major factors such as conversion rates along the funnel.

I'd argue that there is an inverse relationship between the conversion rate of
this form and the conversion rate to the next step in your funnel. I'm not
saying that either way is better, I'm just arguing that it deserves deeper
analysis.

~~~
lmkg
I've worked with optimizing landing pages as well, and I am completely
unsurprised, because the content that they removed was a Flash movie. Flash,
especially big bulky gaudy presentations, tends to draw attention to itself
rather than to what you want the user to do on your page. I would have liked
to see a test against another version where the login/registration was inside
the Flash (probably poorly for a video that long).

~~~
sketerpot
As soon as I saw that big Flash movie I thought "Oh shit, am I going to have
to watch a long-winded mostly-content-free movie to get any information from
this page? Run away!!"

I'm not surprised that removing it turned out to be a good idea.

~~~
johnl
Yes, I wouldn't want to let the person think themselves out of anything before
a discussion can be initiated. Better to drop them as fast as possible into
the sales person's lap for an intelligent discussion..

------
lpgauth
The conversion rate went up, but the quality of these conversions is probably
lower.

------
david
It's nice that the conversion rate went up, but it would be a mistake to
attribute the change to removing content, when there were many improvements to
the overall design of the landing page as well.

I would say this is a lesson in the value of thoughtful design much more than
in simply removing unnecessary content.

~~~
Pistos2
Indeed, they confounded variables instead of changing exactly one in the A/B
test. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confound>

------
aresant
"Word economy" is the highest calling in my experience with landing pages. If
something can be said in bullet points intstead of paragraphs, use the
bullets.

~~~
teej
Do you have data to back that assertion up?

------
kevinholesh
2.1% -> 6.1% is a 290% improvement, not 190%.

Don't cut yourself short ;-)

~~~
sp332
Are you saying 2.1% -> 2.1% (no change) would be a 100% improvement, and 2.1%
-> 0.21% is a 10% improvement?

